# Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 Pumpe regeln Schlimm?



## iTryX (20. Juli 2016)

Hallo ihr,

ich habe meine Pumpe von der Arctic Liquid Freezer 240 gerade geregelt auf 4000 rpm, ist das ok? (BIOS)
Hab gehört wenn man Pumpe drosselt kann das MB das nicht vertragen, stimmt das? (Sys Fan 1 bei mir - bei CPU Fan regelt sie nicht)
Ich habe auch gehört, dass es für die Pumpe nicht gut sein soll, stimmt das?

Und wie kann ich die RPM sehen während dem PC Betrieb?
Speedfan gibt mir 65535 RPM aus?


----------



## L4D2K (20. Juli 2016)

Hey, hab auch den Liquid Freezer und betreibe die Pumpe problemlos bei 3500rpm. 
Zum auslesen der Geschwindigkeit benutze ich HWMonitor HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID


----------



## iTryX (20. Juli 2016)

L4D2K schrieb:


> Hey, hab auch den Liquid Freezer und betreibe die Pumpe problemlos bei 3500rpm.
> Zum auslesen der Geschwindigkeit benutze ich HWMonitor HWMONITOR | Softwares | CPUID



Danke, 

bist du zufrieden mit der AIO?
Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.

Noch eine Frage: Wie hast du deine Signatur gemacht? xD


----------



## L4D2K (20. Juli 2016)

Ich bin größtenteils zufrieden nur meine Lüfter hatten so ein blödes Lagergeräusch, weshalb ich jetzt 2 davon Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland drauf gemacht habe.
Von der Temperatur wird die CPU zwar im vergleich zu den 4Lüftern die dabei etwas wärmer, sind aber dafür leiser.

Die Signatur kannst du im Benutzerkontrollzentrum einstellen (Oben in der leiste mit der Maus über deinen Benutzernamen gehen)


----------



## iTryX (20. Juli 2016)

Ah, danke


----------

